# t9 black fury!



## -Corey (Feb 18, 2014)

I purchased T9 Black Fury and i took my first capsule before my chest and bicep workout. I had a great rush of energy and strength in my workout and beat personal bests. The big downside to this product is that an hour after my workout i was feeling as if i was going to faint, i was lightheaded and dizzy but i even drank 4 litres of water that day so i dont think that it would have been dehydration. I had to go to hospital and have my heart monitored as i had abnormal heart beats and this product is the reason why.

That was in November and ever since I've had panic attacks every time I'm in public, I went doctors and was diagnosed with anxiety and panic and am waiting for psychological therapy now.

I'm on propranolol 10mg which is a beta blocker and that is the only thing that stops me from panicking on social situations, yeah well that's what happened when I took one capsule once.

Also could someone tell me if I could take nitric oxide stimulants free supplements whilst on propranolol?

Thankyou!

-Corey


----------



## morrow159 (Jan 20, 2011)

Same here, took them for a few days and ended up in the cardiology ward at the general infirmary in Leeds.

Suffered from panic attacks anxiety for months after, although I'm over the worse of it now. It just shows that you never know how you are going to react to these things?

Anyway, hope the psychological therapy helps with your anxiety issues.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

so 1 cap did all that?

surely panic attacks and anxiety build up from day to day issues, and not from taking 1 cap of something?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like you have heart problems and the T9 (just a stimulant) set it off. I wouldn't put the blame on the T9's since I reckon any stim on the market would of made that happen to you.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

I have to admit, I'm very tolerant to stims but these gave me a very dirty high, quite a numb, bombed out feeling, didn't feel good at all with an epic crash. This was only for a couple of days then nothing at all. My girlfriend took 1 cap and laid in bed for the afternoon claiming she was going to have a heart attack. Not the best of products for me.


----------



## -Corey (Feb 18, 2014)

morrow159 said:


> Same here, took them for a few days and ended up in the cardiology ward at the general infirmary in Leeds.
> 
> Suffered from panic attacks anxiety for months after, although I'm over the worse of it now. It just shows that you never know how you are going to react to these things?
> 
> Anyway, hope the psychological therapy helps with your anxiety issues.


What did you do to get rid of panic bro?

I think the reason for mine was that I hadn't had stimulants for months before and this product

Was top strong for me haha

Do you know if I'd be okay to take nitric oxide with beta blockers?


----------



## -Corey (Feb 18, 2014)

Could've been it was too strong for me and I hadn't had stims for a while maybe I don't even know

Thanks for the reply though


----------



## morrow159 (Jan 20, 2011)

-Corey said:


> What did you do to get rid of panic bro?
> 
> I think the reason for mine was that I hadn't had stimulants for months before and this product
> 
> ...


Went to see my GP, he was reluctant to prescribe anything but suggested I took a look at this site, https://moodgym.anu.edu.au

To be honest I was sceptical and thought it would be a load of crap, but I found it really helped. Was in a pretty bad place for a couple of months but I'm feeling much better now.

Subsequent heart scans and ECG's show that my heart is fine, and that I didn't have any pre existing cardiac issues.

I have no idea if it would be okay to take nitric oxide with beta blockers mate, I will leave that kind of advice for the people on here who know what they are talking about.


----------



## -Corey (Feb 18, 2014)

morrow159 said:


> Went to see my GP, he was reluctant to prescribe anything but suggested I took a look at this site, https://moodgym.anu.edu.au
> 
> To be honest I was sceptical and thought it would be a load of crap, but I found it really helped. Was in a pretty bad place for a couple of months but I'm feeling much better now.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

I got told about mood gym too but just didn't stick to it because it didn't seem good maybe it's worth another try!


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

Corey sounds like your suffering bad with anxiety iv been there to the point of being bed ridden,the creeping feeling of anxiety had me feeling a stranger in my own home.

Cbt and cytalopram realy helped me at 20 mg a day im now on 10 and have moved forward with my life

when your in a state of anxiety it doesn't matter what you take your have that voice in your head saying will i be ok whats going to happen and unfortunately you can bring an attack on that may have nothing to do with the supplement .

I have been there where i was afraid to take a versa 1 tablet by usp labs and convinced my self i was going to die , but in the past taken gear like there's no tomorrow and not worried

You need to sort the worrying out leave the stuff alone sort out the anxiety and once you can take something with a more positive attitude your have a more positive effect, take something and worry whats its going to do or make you feel and your heading for negative feelings


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2 people with bugger all posts claiming the same thing. Sounds like someone is trying to slander a good product tbh.

I take 3 caps a day and have done for the past month and a half....by your accounts, i should probably be dead :lol: Maybe i should get to A&E asap :lol:

T9......so potant, its puts you in hospital. Come on guys lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Buzzz_ said:


> I have to admit, I'm very tolerant to stims but these gave me a very dirty high, quite a numb, bombed out feeling, didn't feel good at all with an epic crash. This was only for a couple of days then nothing at all. My girlfriend took 1 cap and laid in bed for the afternoon claiming she was going to have a heart attack. Not the best of products for me.


T9 is not suitable for females mate. The wife uses the T6 and rates it highly.


----------



## morrow159 (Jan 20, 2011)

PHMG said:


> 2 people with bugger all posts claiming the same thing. Sounds like someone is trying to slander a good product tbh.
> 
> I take 3 caps a day and have done for the past month and a half....by your accounts, i should probably be dead :lol: Maybe i should get to A&E asap :lol:
> 
> T9......so potant, its puts you in hospital. Come on guys lol.


I'm not trying to slander any product, just saw the original post which was surprisingly similar to the experience I had.

Just thought I would reply and maybe be able to offer some advice based on what happened to me?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Saw them in shop today @15£

30 on ebay, gonna have to give thgem a go lol


----------



## malray (Jan 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> T9 is not suitable for females mate. The wife uses the T6 and rates it highly.


Second day on them and I think there great. went straight in at 2 a day and this morning took before football and pretty much sprinted the whole game, don't feel as hungry even tho I'm cutting at the moment so a win all round just hope it stays like this lol

Sorry meant the quote above this one lol


----------

